# Sheung Wan vs Tin Hau



## sweeper21 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'll be moving to Hong Kong next month and can't decide where I want to live. It will be either Sheung Wan or Tin Hau. Can anybody tell me which place is better?

Thank you in advance!!


----------

